# Nesting Bald Eagles



## GAJoe (Dec 15, 2012)

Saw an earlier post and was working in the area the past couple weeks. Did a little google snoopin' and found 'em.

 Made it by on the way to the hotel on a cloudy rainy day to find one of them going to nearby trees and wrenching limbs off and taking to the nest. Amazing to see their strength at work.

Got by with my camera Thursday afternoon for perfect shooting weather to get my first bald eagle shots.

Nest building:











Bringing home the food:






Major cropping going on here but too cool to discard.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 15, 2012)

*a few more*

In flight:










With nice background:










probably one of my favorites:


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 15, 2012)

What a tremendous opportunity!  Great series of shots - you sure made the most of it!  Awesome job!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 15, 2012)

Eagles in flight are beautiful and you certianly did them justice with these shots.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet shots!  Looks like you sure made the most of that opportunity!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 16, 2012)

Those are fantastic. Glad you found them and the nest. Im gonna have to head back up there again soon. I read they usually lay eggs around Thanksgiving and they hatch around Christmas.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 16, 2012)

I and another guy saw them mating. He said the DNR guy said if they're mating then no eggs are in the nest yet.


----------



## Shug (Dec 16, 2012)

Those shots are way cool.


----------



## Holton (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes way cool for sure. Thanks


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the complements guys!


----------



## quinn (Dec 17, 2012)

Great shots joe!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2012)

Joe, looks like you got some awesome shots of my cousins.

Thank You for sharing these great shots with all of us.


----------



## leo (Dec 19, 2012)

Really cool captures, thanks for sharing these


----------

